# BOD - BioMD Limited



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

At the recent (17 & 19 May 2007) Scientific Meeting of the Australian Gynaecology and Endoscopic Society, the presentation of BoiMD's ADAPT product won the "Best New Technology" Award.

There's still not much interest in this stock, but accolades like this one surely have to prick up some ears somewhere. The CSO has also been invited to make an oral presentation to the Society for Heart Valve Disease in New York in mid June. 

"The ADAPT ® Advanced Tissue Process not only has application in Heart Valve manufacture but
has applications in many other surgical specialties such as orthopaedics, abdominal and pelvic fl oor
reconstructions, and cardiovascular applications where treated biomaterials are used as surgical
implants for organ and tissue repair."

I don't own any shares in this one, but I'll be putting it on a close watch leading up to, and beyond the New York presentation.


----------



## purple (16 June 2007)

BOD Director upped his stake by $7k. some upside for BOD? has started to trend upwards lately.

YOu still watching this one Sprinter?


----------



## questionall_42 (17 June 2007)

Not sure about the reason for the current sp increase, but a director buying $7K would not have an impact on the sp and is not an overt endorsement of the company.  $7K is really peanuts really in the scheme of director remuneration.


----------



## Sprinter79 (18 June 2007)

Yeah, i am still watching this one. The presentation would have been given, possible speculation on how well it was received maybe???

I'm sure there will be some announcement made very shortly.


----------



## purple (18 June 2007)

agree; $7k is not much in the overall picture. I'm trying to find answers to the appreciating sp.

Late last year there was large volume at the $0.10 level, i'm tryingto trawl through the company website to see who the top shareholders are...that might have been some smart money if it wasn't options expiring.

throughout 2007 the directors have upped their stakes; albeit all in small amounts, but BOD also upped its stake in CXC.

for a $14million market capped company, they do have a vision and wanna get somewhere.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 January 2011)

BioMD havng a great month, after wandering around the $0.020's & $0.030's for much of 2010. Last trading at $0.05. For my part, just one more trading day till the end of ASF's January stock-picking competition, with my BOD narrowly in the lead, so let's give the thread a prod, see if anyone's out there ...

BioMD's last 4C quarterly gives them about 12 months cash burn; however the BODOA oppies expire December 2011, and they represent a major funding/dilution:

There's some 80,000,000 oppies (at $0.04 strike) and at present 120,000,000 odd head shares, so _if_ the share price holds up and the oppies are converted, there's another couple of years at the current burn rate.

DYOR on this one, but the prospects for commercialising their surgical technology make this a very interesting play. 

Discl: hold heads and oppies


----------



## Purple XS2 (8 February 2011)

*BOD* today gave the market a little prod by publicising a brokers' report (Southern Cross equities).

Slightly curious in that the report is something of an overview of a number of companies in the Aust biotech sector, and mentions BioMD is passing as it were.

Made me wonder if this wasn't a scrap thrown on the bonfire to forestall a speeding ticket from the ASX. Given that BOD hasn't incurred a 'please explain' from the ASX yet, it could be that BOD's management expect accumulation to continue.

Discl: still holding, of course. But I might sell just a few and get a new(er) motor. 
Gloat/famous last words: Wonder if anyone has ever won the tipping comp 2 months in a row with the same stock? :dance:


----------



## Purple XS2 (14 February 2011)

(don't mind me if I just talk to myself: I'm really quite harmless)

There I was gloating shamelessly on the ASF February tipping comp thread, when fellow poster _explod_ said:
"... what if the news is not as good as expected? What if the trading halt stays in place till March...?"

Nah, I thought: BOD said they were going to put out news before today's opening ...

So what they put out this morning was a request for suspension of trade, no mention of how long for. The ASX cover note to the suspension mentioned a "potential capital raising", which was amended a couple of hours later to the correct (if utterly vague) BOD expression of "potential transaction".

So it's a waiting game, no idea of how long, and next-to-none of for what we're waiting. 

At least, I believe we now know it's _not_ a cap-raising.


----------



## skc (15 February 2011)

I believe BOD has just won the 'widest spread' competition.


----------



## grandia3 (15 February 2011)

so the announcement turn out to be a bad news?


----------



## Purple XS2 (15 February 2011)

grandia3 said:


> so the announcement turn out to be a bad news?




Very much out of left field. Allied are a more-or-less private concern of persons associated with Fortescue Metals. I say more-or-less because 24% of Allied is held by Avexa(asx:AVX), a company I have a long investment history with. (Don't hold AVX atm).

So now Allied will become the majority holders of BOD. I think it's pretty likely that Allied/Avexa/BioMD is setting itself/themselves to become a major biotech entity, but it's a bit early to see just what this means for current holders of BOD/BODOA.

Initial market reaction today was subdued: a few jumped off in the absence of a biotech gang-buster sensation, but I'd say my own reaction of hold with cautious optimism is pretty typical of BODites out there.

I'm guessing there's going to be a bit of boosterism coming up. Couldn't say when.


----------



## explod (15 February 2011)

This is one of the companies following the new boom in shells/commodities.  In this case from medicine to holes out in the desert.  So be aware.

Notice that in 09 someone purchased a stack of BOD in June at 3 cents and sold them in July at around 7.  In around September last year another heap at around 2.5 to 3 cents and has just made another killing at between .06 and .09 in the last week.

For other such stocks look back on Sams Seafood SSS now PZC (Went from half a cent to 6 cents, then after 20 to 1 conversion now relative price about 015) and recently TLS and MUI to name some I have made money on and they may have more to run, but made my bit and have moved on..   

The big mining names, ah yes, like some others, money is getting hard.  Alan Bond is back in business from UK floats of African mines, just hang a bit of a sign out the front of a hole and like the old days get the analysis on the way and who cares about the detail, you have to be in on the story.

Could be wrong on this one, but be wary newcomers to spekkies.   Much better to follow people like TechA on things that are going up and down on volume etc with a good trailing stop loss.  In doing this you will learn the business safely and retain your equity.


----------



## ROE (16 February 2011)

grandia3 said:


> so the announcement turn out to be a bad news?




Wait till people dig a bit deeper you will discover a very decent asset

still a specs but a worthy spec nevertheless 

Judging the rally today people may already on to what I already know


----------



## warrenatk (18 February 2011)

I have a large sum of these shares bought at .0807, should I continue to keep or get rid before they drop or possible rise incoming? 

Advice wanted please.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 February 2011)

warrenatk said:


> I have a large sum of these shares bought at .0807, should I continue to keep or get rid before they drop or possible rise incoming?
> 
> Advice wanted please.




Please note ASF members are not legally allowed to give advice. If you seek buy or sell advice i suggest you contact a licensed financial advisor.


----------



## explod (18 February 2011)

ROE said:


> Wait till people dig a bit deeper you will discover a very decent asset
> 
> still a specs but a worthy spec nevertheless
> 
> Judging the rally today people may already on to what I already know




And what is that you know ROE?

The rally is looking a bit dodgey at the moment, 7 million (not many really but on average volume for BOD its high) changed hands yesterday and the chart does not look all that bright at the moment.

One of the many great problems with specs is support.  Often times when you do want to exit the buyers are just not there at a reasonable level and large losses can often be incurred.


----------



## datal1 (28 April 2011)

I'd love some opinions on this stock if anybody has one?

I'm pretty new to the stock trading and trying to understand what happens when the company issues 428,275,968 shares to takeover Allied Medical Limited. Where do all these shares come from? and with such a large amount being offered would we expect a share price drop in a few days when the annoucement is made that the takeover has gone through etc? 
In normal circumstances, what's the effect of a company taking over another company through the offering of shares rather than a cash purchase


Thanks!


----------



## Purple XS2 (21 June 2011)

datal1 said:


> I'd love some opinions on this stock if anybody has one?
> 
> ...... Where do all these shares come from? and with such a large amount being offered would we expect a share price drop in a few days when the announcement is made that the takeover has gone through etc?
> In normal circumstances, what's the effect of a company taking over another company through the offering of shares rather than a cash purchase
> Thanks!




A reverse take over. In strict legal terms, BOD has taken over Allied, but in plain fact Allied (an unlisted company) has acquired BOD, and thereby become listed (by virtue of being part of the new transmogrified entity).

Some reading from the peanut gallery: The Age on what this looks like from a follow-the-director/investor angle.

BOD has for many years been a quiet little lab with nice people in white coats playing with human and animal tissues in petri dishes. Now they're a wannabe major player in the Australian - & tomorrow: the World!! (cue mad cackle) biotech scene.

All indications are that this will remain a biotech play, and is not about to turn into a mining entity (see "Select Vaccines" - SLT, for an example of that process).

Requires careful research.

Discl: holding bucketloads
Discl: my last biotech bucketload turned into a thimble.


----------



## sharezum (30 June 2011)

Change of name.
PERTH, Australia, 29 June 2011: bioMD Limited (ASX: BOD) today announced a change of corporate name to reflect the merger with Allied Medical Ltd earlier this month. The new Company will be called Allied Healthcare Group Ltd and trade under the ASX code AHZ.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 June 2011)

sharezum said:


> Change of name.
> ..... The new Company will be called Allied Healthcare Group Ltd and trade under the ASX code AHZ.




Interest in the expanded entity is certainly growing. I would expect that the renaming (haven't seen a date for this process yet - a couple of weeks? Longer? ) will be accompanied by certain fanfare to attract more institutional investors.

But will there be a cap raising, I wonder? There's 80 odd million BODOA in-the-money oppies due for conversion before December 2011, but will they want more and sooner?

Discl: holding: having a bunch of well-credentialed suits jump on board my speculative micro-cap reminds me of when my quiet little under-patronised local pub turned itself into a scantily-clad dancing-persons nightclub. It's not what I was ever expecting, but hey: why leave already? :bananasmi


----------



## sharezum (1 July 2011)

BOD is re named as of today.
AHZ  Allied HGL  -  fanfare please!


----------

